# Pricing cutting boards



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

What is an acceptable price range for boards like these? I'm actually making them 1.5" thick now without the feet so they can be used on both sides. The large board is approx. 11×14 and the small one is 5×13.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/50207


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Beth….I clicked on the link but it's a no go…..nm…found them in your projects 

Based on my crude pricing scheme, this is what I would charge:

11×14 - $90
5×13 = $50

This is based on nothing more than me picking a base starting point I charge for a specific size of board and letting the spread sheet formulas figure it out from there. Probably under priced but…..

It will be interesting when others add their thoughts.

Cheers…Don


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

You've really put alot of time into making some wonderful cutting boards. That in and of itself is worth a great deal. Sometimes it can be difficult to price the projects we make. As you know, what we think it's worth may not be what someone else thinks it's worth. I have friend that has made a goos number of custom cutting boards, that were no where near as complex in design as yours, and he was asking between $25-$45 depending on the size. I suppose it just comes down to what do you feel your labor and material are worth. It may be true that someone can buy a cutting board for less than you might ask, but are they getting the same quality? I believe that people who are looking for quality will spend the extra money to buy a good thing once instead of a bad thing twice.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beth,

I've made several c.bs for gifts for family, but not for friends….My wife owns/operates a beauty salon, and it has an extra room where she sells gifts, jewelry, etc. She sells them on consignment for customers, so I've made some of different styles and thicknesses to sell. I make them from 3/4"-- 1 1/4", and not all are endgrain. They sell for about $35-50, and are one of the biggest sellers she has, especially around Christmas, and for birthdays, gifts, etc….Most of mine are a combination of maple, cherry, walnut, and purpleheart…..nothing exotic in design, just simple…..but I guess they sell ok, as she tells me when she's running low….. Also cup holders made of hardwoods, and Shaker pegs….another seller….She has mostly "old people" for customers, and it's easier for them to just buy from her instead of having to get out running around for gifts….So I can afford to "give them a break" on price when I build up several….that's just me…..you may have a different aggenda for yours…...I just use the "sale money" to buy more wood, when the supply dwindles…..)


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

When I make them, I usually make several. No complex angles, just simple mosaic design about 7/8 to 1 1/4 inch thick 12" square. I sell them for $30-40 each. Helps finance tools/wood purchases.


----------



## toolguy65 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Beth,

Pricing should be way up from what's been mentioned here IMHO. Take your time and materials as a starting point for you to make a base hourly wage of your desire. From there, see how it goes. If they sell well, increase the price accordingly. If they don't, look at how your marketing them. If you feel your marketing is terrific your price may be too high but I doubt it.

PM sent


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

As an example, check out this cutting board: https://cuttingboardgallery.com/store/products.asp?cat=10 I would suggest also looking at Boos boards and search for other high end boards. EDIT: Here is an awesome selection of boards. Perhaps I'll post this list by itself-for information and inspiration: http://steamykitchen.com/14403-hand-made-natural-cutting-boards.html

These are the boards featured on the Food Network (Giada uses one!). I'm sure they are high quality boards and they are priced accordingly. Whenever possible, I want to urge everyone on Lumberjocks not to underprice your work. If you're making something for friends or family, that's one thing. You might just want to cover your costs. But for general selling, if we price things too low, it potentially brings down the value of other people's work. I understand that it's a difficult balance. But I would suggest researching high end examples of whatever you're making and don't sell yourself short. Nobuckle, I agree that labor and materials should be considered when setting a price, but there are so many intangibles: how long did it take you to learn how to make something? how much time and effort have you put into making jigs, dimensioning lumber, maintaining tools, etc. The bottom line is that something is worth what someone else will pay for it. Aim high. Be confident. Let your work speak for itself.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

okay….I'm a bit red in the face looking at my prices and seeing the prices on the above links.

Thanks Mitch…helps put things in perspective.

Someone wanted to see what I have available in cutting boards for Christmas so I sent her the pictures plus pricing. She said the were beautiful but she'd have to save up to buy one….


----------



## toolguy65 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Furnitude. Well put. This is how I approach it as well.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Right on Furnitude! I feel that a lot of people are afraid to put a higher price on their products because they do not want to deal with the rejection issue. I had to learn that just because says that they think my prices are too high, that they are. If someone says that to me, I know that they are not my customer and will only buy based on price. I learned to describe why, what and how I do what I do. I make sure that they understand all of the smallest details because the the details are what makes my products special.

You still need to have a base price which is based on materials cost plus an upcharge and then add in your hourly labor. Since I don't work on one item exclusively, I have a tracking sheet to track how long each step takes, then add in time for breaks and setup. Once you do the math, you will have a bare minimum price. Then raise it up to what you think that only some people would buy.

Also too, if you want to charge higher prices, you need to sell to a market that can afford those prices.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice link Furnitude. I actually made a couple of boards for Jaden a while back, you can see my name linked on that page  You are also dead on on your post…. The board I currently have in production sell at about $135/sq.ft. but at the same time, these are large (18X24) and have an intricate build process. Even more so than the OP boards but only because of the size. Smaller boards would cost less but structured at the same sq.ft. price.

It's a fine balance between charging too much and not charging enough but with the amount of work that goes into making and end grain board, I would not cheapen myself by bringing the price down. The hardest part of all is finding the client base…. Good luck


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the insights. I appreciate all the comments, inspiration and help.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

And one other thing to take into consideration… demographics… you will get more in a more affluent area.. if you have good product… and you will not be able to give it away in lesser areas [well not give it away but sell for a rediculously low price] .. IMHO


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Just saw a small board… 12 by 14 by 1 1/4… endgrain, offset chevron pattern…. on Etsy.. US$325.00
I need to move to New Jersey….


----------

